# Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements​*
Die Engelblecker Firma Elektro Löb geht scheinbar neue Wege beim betrieblichen Gesundheitsmanagement.

Laut RP-Online wurde schon zweimal gemeinsames Angeln angeboten und durchgeführt,  im Gebiet rund um die Molzmühle im Wegberger Stadtteil Rickelrath.
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...teil-des-gesundheitsmanagements-aid-1.6605414

Das Angeln sei in einen Rahmen eingebettet, man arbeite mit Kassen wie mit externen Firmen zusammen. Die Barmer Kasse hätte mit Gesundheitstagen unterstützt, die Firma "Motiv Gesundheit" hätte Arbeitsplätze untersucht und optimiert.

Und dass gerade Angeln für die Stressbewältigung geeignet ist, das weiß ja nun wirklich jeder aktive Angler.

_ "Die richtige Mischung aus Stressbewältigung und Ergonomie ist nicht nur unternehmerische Verantwortung, sondern am Ende des Tages natürlich auch kostensparend", sagt Löb. Zudem würden viele Programme seitens der Kassen gefördert._

------------------------------------------------------​
Ob sich nun die Kasse direkt am Kauf der Angelkarten beteiligt hat oder  das nur im Rahmen des Gesamtprogrammes mit gefördert hatte, ist aus dem Bericht nicht zu ersehen.

Dass Angeln der menschlichen Gesundheit zuträglich ist, vom Stressabbau bis zur Beruhigung hyperaktiver Kinder, ist auch nicht wirklich Neues - wir Angler wissen eh, dass uns Angeln gut tut.
-------------------​
Dass wir als Anglerboardredaktion nach Lektüre des Artikels in der RP-Online nun empfehlen, dass Krankenkassen einen Teil der Kosten der Angelkarten JEDES Anglers übernehmen sollten, um eine insgesamt gesündere, stressfreiere Bevölkerung zu fördern, sollte niemand überraschen....

*Angelschein statt Krankenschein
Nehmt Angeln in den Leistungskatalog der Krankenkassen auf!!
Angeln auf Krankenschein!
*​
:g:g​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Das ist eine erfreuliche Nachricht und definitiv der richtige Weg.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich davon sprechen, dass mir das Angeln beim Kampf gegen eine langjährige und schwere Depression geholfen hat Stück für Stück wieder ins Leben zu finden. Es ist eben das beste Hobby und die beste Medizin zugleich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Als sparsamer Schwabe hat mir das mit Kassenbeteiligung am besten gefallen ;-)))


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

... nicht zu vergessen ist es der Gesundheit ungemein zuträglich gut und ausgewogen zu essen. Und was kann da besser kommen, als sich selbst mit der Nahrungsbeschaffung zu befassen #6


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als sparsamer Schwabe hat mir das mit Kassenbeteiligung am besten gefallen ;-)))



Hallo,

das kann ich aus meinen Erfahrungen mit der "schwäbischen Mentalität" (war 18 Monate bei der Bundeswehr dort stationiert) durchaus nachvollziehen. Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob sich eine Krankenkasse mal an einer Gesundheitsaktion/Gesundheitstage beteiligt oder die Bezahlung von Angelkarten in ihren Leistungskataalog aufnimmt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Deswegen hab das erste beschrieben und das zweite gefordert ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... nicht zu vergessen ist es der Gesundheit ungemein zuträglich gut und ausgewogen zu essen. Und was kann da besser kommen, als sich selbst mit der Nahrungsbeschaffung zu befassen #6



Das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, mein Freund, wenn im Gegenzug bei dieser Form der Nahrungsbeschaffung über Gebühr Alk weggelenzt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

was heisst da "über Gebühr"?

Goethe sprach von 3 Flachen Wein am Tag....

Davon ab:
Wein zahl ich lieber selber (eigener Geschmack), Zuschuss von der Krankenkasse für meine Angelkarten würd ich aber sofort nehmen... ;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Macht aber dann nur Sinn in Verbindung mit nem ebenfalls bezahlten Offroad-E-Rollator - Antragigall, ick hör Dir getriebeknacken :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

grins - Du hasts begriffen ;-))
Allerdings weiss ich nicht ,wie da die Promillegrenze aussieht...

So oder so-  Kassenzuschuss zum Angeln - Geil!!


----------



## Purist (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Goethe sprach von 3 Flachen Wein am Tag....



Zu seiner Zeit war das Trinkwasser noch nicht überall sauber und unbedenklich..

Angeln auf KK-Kosten? Einerseits denke ich, warum eigentlich nicht. Aber wo will man da anfangen? Irgendwo kann alles, was Mensch so mit seinem Gehalt/Geld anstellt, die Gesundheit fördern/seine Arbeitskraft erhalten/Krankheitsrisiken minimieren aber ebenso auch nicht, wenn übertrieben wird. Dazu zählt auch der kleine  Schoppen in der Gastwirtschaft, wenn er über soziale Kontakte psychischen Krankeiten vorbeugt. 

Wollen die Kassen, die einiges medizinisch Sinnvolle nicht zu zahlen bereit sind, wirklich ihr (=unser!) Geld in Hobbys unter freiem Himmel versenken? 
Richtig ist aber auch: Das tun sie längst schon. Wer risikoreiche Sportarten ausübt, wird schließlich nicht extra zur Kasse gebeten, obwohl im Fall eines Unfalls die Kosten getragen werden. Angeln ist da gewiss noch eine harmlose Geschichte und die meisten "Unfälle" dabei glimpflich, die Schweren ohnehin oft tödlich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was heisst da "über Gebühr"?
> 
> Goethe sprach von 3 Flachen Wein am Tag....




Komm mir doch nicht mit diesem homoaphatischen Trinkgebaren hessischer Schöngeister, wir sind Sachsen!

Der gewaltige Kurfürst hat drei Flaschen schon zum Frühstück gepichelt, für den Gründer der *"Société des **antisobres" *der "Gesellschaft zur Bekämpfung der Nüchternheit" war Saufen quasi Staatsräson!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

grins - hat was ;-)


----------



## LenSch (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, das es in der Schweiz?! möglich ist, bei verdacht auf Burnout etc. sich therapeutisch mit angeln selbst zu behandeln....


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Das hört sich ja so an als wäre bei euch saufen und Angel  zusammen über  die KK   abzurechnen. ..Denn es gehöre zusammen


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Und Bogenschießen Word heute ja auch schon  bei Rehabilitation  angewandt  warum dann nicht  fischen?


----------



## LänglicherLeng (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*



Purist schrieb:


> Angeln ist da gewiss noch eine harmlose Geschichte und die meisten "Unfälle" dabei glimpflich, *die Schweren ohnehin oft tödlich.*



Das ist dann aber ein Fall für eine Übernahme der Kosten durch die Rentenkasse. Wenn so der Beitragszahler entlastet wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Als Schwabe würd ich auch Zuzahlungen zum Angeln von der Renten- nicht nur von der Krankenkasse, nehmen ;-)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das ist eine erfreuliche Nachricht und definitiv der richtige Weg.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich davon sprechen, dass mir das Angeln beim Kampf gegen eine langjährige und schwere Depression geholfen hat Stück für Stück wieder ins Leben zu finden. Es ist eben das beste Hobby und die beste Medizin zugleich.



Kann ich nur bestätigen - bei meinen Depressionen und späteren Burn Out hat mir das Angeln quasi das Leben gerettet.



LenSch schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, das es in der  Schweiz?! möglich ist, bei verdacht auf Burnout etc. sich therapeutisch  mit angeln selbst zu behandeln....



Bei mir war und ist es heute noch Teil der Therapie. Da mich meine Ärzte schon seit meinem Ausscheiden bei der Bundeswehr kennen wurde ich faktisch dazu verdonnert ans Wasser zu gehen.
Die "normale" Methode wäre der mehrmonatige Aufenthalt in einer Klinik gewesen.

Was viele nicht wissen und die Ärzte bzw. Krankenkassen nicht wahr haben wollen: Depressionen sind nicht heilbar, man leidet sein Leben lang daran.
Man lernt nur damit umzugehen. Und da hilft ein Hobby ganz gewaltig.


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kasse zahlt? Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements*

Eigentlich eine gute Sache - aber im Einzelfall sollte doch vorher ein Gutachten ein geholt werden denn es kann böse ausgehen 
 Folgender Fall ein Arzt empfielt einem Patienten " suchen sie sich doch mal ein ruhiges Hobby vielleicht gehen sie mal angeln " der gute Mann hatte davon keine Ahnung aber ein 
 Kollege war Besitzer eines kleinen Teiches und der hat ihm dann da das Angeln gezeigt .Anfangs war auch alles ok
 aber da waren auch Karpfen drin und als die dann gut sichtbar um seinen Köder schwammen ohne anbeißen zu wollen hat er Herzrasen bekommen - das war´s dann mit dem ruhigen Hobby .Passiert Anfang der 60er bei Potsdam.


----------

